# Hollowgram crankset Q factor? Installed correctly?



## five50 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi
I recently bought a Hollowgram crankset from EBay for my supersix 105. It came from a Supersix Evo including the full PF30 BB and spindle and is in v good condition.
It was installed by my local bike shop using the spindle that came with the crank and the Bb30 bearings already in my bike.
My bike previously had the Fsa Gossamer Pro crank in 172.5 size (same as Hollowgram).
The Hollowgram seems to spin nicely when standing on the pedals, but when sitting down I don't seem to be able to get the power down as I usually can - it feels as though the Q factor is slightly narrower than before - and slightly too narrow for me.
Does this make sense to people that know these cranks? I was not expecting there to be much difference in Q factor (maybe its only a few mm in reality).
Am also wondering if LBS installed correctly (the cranks look like they sit v close to the frame, but I does not rub) or if there is a wider spindle option? From Cannondale part websites, I can only see the 104mm spindle, but have read online there may also be a 109mm?
Interested in any thoughts?


----------



## IainStevens (Sep 27, 2011)

Photos might help if you suspect the install is not as it should be. I think the 109mm spindle is a new offering from Cannondale to allow for the extra clearance needed for power meter cranks.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Lower Q factor is the whole point of BB30 (as well as stiffer yada yada).  How on earth is the install going to affect the Q factor?


----------



## tturner (Mar 18, 2012)

yes hollowgrams are quite narrow. most people consider this a benifit. However everyone is different, barring an install issue, I would stick it out for a few months see if you adapt.

I took some getting used to mine, but I really like them.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

I noticed the q factor when i switched to hollowgrams as well, I rode SRAM force and campy cranks before and had no issues. You will adapt, however I am a bigger guy and like the wide q factor im not 5'10, 140lbs with a petite body. I'll prob go with non bb30 cranks in the future.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

five50 said:


> The Hollowgram seems to spin nicely when standing on the pedals, but when sitting down I don't seem to be able to get the power down as I usually can - it feels as though the Q factor is slightly narrower than before - and slightly too narrow for me./QUOTE]
> 
> man you must be one fine tuned athlete to FEEL that.
> Buy power meters for the;
> ...


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I noticed the same feeling when I picked up my Evo.
Probably because I was spending a lot of time on my mtb and cross bikes, both of which have a wider Q than a road bike.
The feeling went away after a few rides.


----------

